# REVIEW: Nine Inch Nails Live: Beside You In Time [Blu-ray]



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

Title - Nine Inch Nails Live: Beside You In Time
Format - Blu-ray Disc
Studio - Interscope
Release Date: February 27, 2007

Overall Impressions: WOW! Awesome! Fantastic! Highly Recommended!
Video Quality: 4.75/5
Audio Quality: 5/5!!!!

I am a fan of NIN, but I wouldn't say I'm hardcore or anything. They have some songs I like and a sound that is energetic. This concert is from the North American Winter Tour of 2006, and also includes some bonus footage of the summer tour and a few music videos as well. The concert flat out ROCKS. The performance, Blu-ray experience, sound and visuals are all Top Notch. If you like Alternative Rock or are a lover of a great rock concert, this one will pull you in and captivate. This disc is a fantastic demo of Dolby True HD and high definition video. Its well worth the purchase and I find I get more replay value out of a good concert disc than I do most movies.

The disc loads to a Menu with 3 options:

*Set-up*
-Audio Selection
**Dolby True HD Surround
**Dolby Digital Stereo

-Audio Optimization
**Dolby True HD Speaker Setup. A voice goes from Left, Center, Right, RS, LS, Subwoofer and then plays a very cool audio blurb that shows off each speaker and confirms proper connections. 

-Image Optimization
**Brightness and Contrast Pluge
**Aspect Ratio

-Lyrics On/Off




*Additional Content*
From the North American Summer Tour 2006
-Somewhat Damaged
-Closer
-Help Me I am in Hell
-Non-Entity
-Only

-The Collector: Live Rehearsals
-Every Day is Exactly the Same: Live Rehearsals
-The Hand That Feeds: Music Video
-Love is Not Enough: Live Rehearsals
-Only: Music Video
Photo Still Gallery



*North American Winter Tour 2006*
1) Love is Not Enough - Starts out with a dark stage. A strobe flashes from behind. This shows off some great contrast with very clean, deep blacks. The audio intro is very good. The kick drums punch real hard. The guitars are very present in the surrounds. The song has great ambience from the crowd and its a good start to the show.

2) You Know What You Are? - Pretty much a continuation from the first track, showing off great black levels, fantastic audio mixing of each instrument and the crowd. I'll just go on to say that the black levels throughout the entire disc hold strong and if you have equipment to show off blacks, then you're in for a treat.

3) Terrible Lie - Clean Symbols from the drums, nice kick drum, sharp snare. There is a great crowd response that is mixed in perfectly. The surrounds continue to be used with great effect.

4) The Line Begins to Blur - Great close-up shots of the band and Trent in particular. The stage is a bit more lit up during this track so you can really see the definition and detail that high def has to offer. Nice use of Black and Red.

5) March of the Pigs - WOW. The bass hits hard with a great electronic rhythm. This just ROCKS! Probably my favorite track on this disc.

6) Something I Can Never Have - Nice ballad rock. Nothing special....until the pounding drum hits that smacks you up half way through.

7) Closer - Audio starts out from behind with good effect. Obviously, this is one of their most popular songs, and this version does not disappoint. Great bass, great surrounds.

8) Burn - Nothing really different to comment on.

9) Gave Up - Starts up with fast drums and a quick pace. That's all I have to say about that.

10) Eraser - Nice video effect. There is a drop screen in front of the band, video is projected on the screen. They highlight various band members with back lighting from time to time. Pretty cool.

11) Right Where It Belongs - The screen stays up for this song too. Not much to write about the song.

12) Beside You In Time - Screen again. Good audience reaction. Most of the song is blah, but the intensity builds towards the end.

13) With Teeth - Nice color, nice drums, nice guitar, nice.

14) Wish - Slammin' drum beat. Guitars kick in hard. Great presentation

15) Only - Another good presentation.

16) The Big Come Down - Strong bass with good surrounds.

17) Hurt - Ahhhh, what a sweet voice from Trent in this slow one.

18) The Hand That Feeds - Great Rockin' Song. This one is enjoyable.

19) Head Like a Hole - The finale here is Classic NIN. A great song with a great presentation. Smash guitars at the end into speakers and get off the stage.

Then the credits roll.


----------



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Cool, I'll look forward to it. I hope it's not the one I just bought on DVD though. It had a DTS soundtrack which I liked but felt it sounded a bit flat overall.

I can definitely use a lossless blu-ray music disc, this seems like a good place to start.


----------

